# Como medir un potenciómetro ?



## djnen (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola a todos, tengo un grave problema, el cual es que necesito cambiar un potenciometro que no se de que tipo es y de cuanto es. Y me gustaria que algien me dijera como se mide eso con el polimetro y determinar si es lineal o de otro tipo.
El potenciometro es para ajustar el 0 del pitch de un tocadiscos.
Saludos


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 18, 2006)

Bueno, lo primero es evaluar si el potenciometro posee alguna nomenclatura(usualmente  indican su valor por medio de numeros, si no es asi es mejor que tengas un polimetro(multimetro) a la mano y dependiendo el numero de pines que tenga podemos hacer esto facil. Si son tres, lo usual para medir la resistencia es medir  entre los pines de los extremos, si posee cinco, lo común es despreciar  los de las esquinas y el del centro y medir en las otras dos. Si no es ninguno de los anteriores, mejor enviame una foto y miramos.
Para determinar si es lineal o logaritimico, se deb revisar la variacion segun la parte movil.
Suerte


----------



## capitanp (Dic 18, 2006)

primero dime que "tocadiscos"
acaso una tecnics sl1200?


----------



## djnen (Dic 18, 2006)

Bueno pues tiene 3 pines, es pequeñito y es como de metal multimetro si tengo, me han dejau uno de los buenos ademas que usan para arreglar maquinas lo que no se es como se usa. para: capitanp, es un gemini xl-500 II. que se parece bastante al technics pero eso... no es technics D.


----------



## djnen (Dic 20, 2006)

tengo el taster, me gustaria saber como se mide. Saludos


----------



## djnen (Dic 20, 2006)

He medido con el taster pero me da diferente cada vez, 3.70 pico de cuanto es? como hay que poner el potenciometro para medir? al minimo a medias o a tope?.
Saludos y espero ayuda


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 20, 2006)

no te puede medir picos si es resistencia es ohms y se mide entre punta sin mover el cursor solo los de las puntas alli tenes de cuanto es el potenciometro  y si no da nunca igual es por que estan flojos los contatos en ese caso las puntas del tester apoyalas en el remache de cada punta


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola, acabo de medir la resitencia del potenciomentro de un dvd de mesa y no cumple con los que dicen los manuales. es decir hay el potenciomentro tiene 3 patas: 1 en un extremo y 2 en el extremo opuesto. El manual dice que en la escala de diodos se debe colocar la punta del tester sobre el extremos donde están las 2 patas, lo hice y me dio un valor muy bajísimo de 020 ohms, también puse una punta en 1 extremos y la otra en el puesto igual manera me da valores muy bajisimos. Qué estoy haciendo mal?

Medi a lectora dvd de pc que no lee discos, y para mi sorpresa me da esos valores bajisimos. he probado medir otras lectoras antiguas y si me da valores de 700 ohms pero que hice mal en los primeros casos??=??


Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

mientras medias movias el potenciómetro?
talvez estaba en el minimo valor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

¿Medir una resistencia en la escala de díodos . . . ?


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ¿Medir una resistencia en la escala de díodos . . . ?



 uhh....jiji no me di cuenta de eso


----------



## Elektro90 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo medi en la escala 2k la cual coincide con el simbolo de diodos,  me entienden?

Saludos


----------



## mendek (Abr 9, 2012)

que tal foro, me gustaría saber como comprobar el correcto funcionamíento de un potenciómetro, ya que hace poco encontre un que en su circuito original no funcionaba correctamente, para probarlo lo conecte a un led para variar su intencidad a 3,3 v y funciono perfectamente, la duda es que al reemplazar ese potenciómetro en el circuito original, dicho circuito funcionó a la perfección y no se por que para una cosa si sirvio y para la otra no, existe algun método para verificarlos y ver si se encuentra en buen estado?


----------



## phavlo (Abr 9, 2012)

Medir entre un extremo y el pin del medio para ver si varia bien su resistencia.


----------



## suiso (Abr 20, 2013)

Buenas

Ando buscando un potenciometro de 100k para regular un ventilador de 12v. El caso es que tengo un potenciometro de pc para regular un ventilador que tambien es de 12v. Queria saber si hay alguna manera de que yo pueda saber cuantos K tiene mi potenciometro a ver si puede servirme.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 20, 2013)

hola suiso
para saber de cuanto es un potenciometro debes medir sus extremos con un tester o multimetro...


----------



## suiso (Abr 20, 2013)

no tengo tester, pero si voy a una tienda de electronica sabrian decirmelo? no voy a comprar uno solo para esto ><


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2013)

postea los numeros que aparecen impresos en el potenciometro.. o imagenes del mismo, con esos numeros se puede saber la resistencia...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 20, 2013)

Un potenciometro, NO sirve para regular un ventilador.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2013)

El ventilador deberá ser de CC. Entonces debes usar un potenciómetro de alambre de los ohms y los watts necesario para ese ventilador. Si no puedes medirlo es un problema. No se como puedes solucionarlo. Nosotros estamos acostumbrados a medir todo, ya nos hemos olvidado de hacer las cosas sin tester.


----------



## opamp (Abr 20, 2013)

Si quieres empezar en la electrónica lo mínimo que debes tener es un multitester, aunque sea de 10Euros.


----------



## morta (Abr 20, 2013)

Si por potenciometro del pc, te refieres a un potenciometro en el panel del pc que controla la velocidad de los ventiladores, te cuento que no lo hace directamente sino que tienen un transistor que se encarga de manejar los ventiladores.


----------



## serginho1010 (Oct 27, 2014)

tengo dos potenciometros  modelo whe 1615a-4 como puedo 
saber sii esta bueno el potenciometro o alguna sugerencia gracias ...


----------



## Finskey (Oct 27, 2014)

Puedes medir con un tester , en la escala de resistencia entre sus extremos , alli te tiene que dar el valor del potenciometro. Despues pones el tester en la misma escala entre el medio y un extremo y mueves el cursor. Si la resistencia varia de 0 al valor del potenciometro, funciona bien,


----------



## serginho1010 (Oct 27, 2014)

es un motor potenciometro como saber sii esta bueno


----------



## ViCtorA (Oct 28, 2014)

La referencia que dices es de un motor que adapta un potenciometro, cuantos pines de salida tiene el potenciometro?, pon alguna imagen para que podamos intuir de que tipo es.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2014)

Parece ser éste :


----------



## serginho1010 (Oct 28, 2014)

si ese de la imagen es como podria saber sii no esta danado


----------



## ViCtorA (Oct 29, 2014)

Los 2 pines traseros son la alimentación del motor, de los 8 pines (son 4 dobles) delanteros deduce con el polimetro a que corresponden del potenciometro. Tal como te a explicado Finskey en el post #2.


----------

